# Jello Brain Mold Free (w/shipping extra)



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

First off I humbly apologize if this has been posted already. I did a search and all that came back was a 581 page thread that I didnt have time to read.

I just saw that jello has once again an offer on the Kraft website for the brain mold free ($2.95 for shipping etc)
A kind forum member posted this here last year, I ordered one and it was a hit with my young nephews at our Halloween party. I added gummy worms to it.

The link is here if interested https://apfco.com/secure/w1381/product_description.cfm?product=KW1381-1

I also apologize if this is posted in the wrong section


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for posting! I missed it last year, and they sol them for 12$ at spirit  even with my discount it wasn't worth it!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Good to know, as I also missed out on the offer last year. Thank you for the post, ironmaiden.


----------



## MidnightMistress (Oct 24, 2011)

Awesome!!! thank you.


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks so much! Just ordered one!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

While checking out the mold offer check out their free downloadable Halloween cookbook and other recipes for halloween, like Jell-O worms.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes...ining/holidays/halloween/halloween-Jello.aspx

If you're ordering a brain mold, you might also like the Jell-O halloween mold as well: https://apfco.com/secure/w1381/product_description.cfm?product=W1381-12 

or if you want to make snake eggs, how about this one: https://apfco.com/secure/w1381/product_description.cfm?product=KW1381-6 These egg molds look smooth, in the past their egg molds were designed for Easter and had designs in them that appeared in the Jell-O. I like these plain ones better for more versatility.


I wonder if you add some Vitamin B2 to the Jell-O if it will glow under black light like the Kryptonite Candy recipe someone posted about on another thread.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I learned something today while at Walmart: It is possible to grab both a brain mold _and_ a hand mold for a few cents less than the Jell-O one's shipping charge alone. Be sure to check there if you have not acted on this promotion yet


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i got one of those last year


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> While checking out the mold offer check out their free downloadable Halloween cookbook and other recipes for halloween, like Jell-O worms.
> 
> http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes...ining/holidays/halloween/halloween-Jello.aspx
> 
> ...


Add Vodka and the people that eat them will glow!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

Glowing... I hear that Tonic Water glows under UV.... I wonder if you made the Jello with Tonic Water if they would glow under UV...

I just ordered one of these thanks for the tip!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting. I have one and I love mine. Unfortunately I have to force people to try the pana cotta I always make in it but once they try it, it doesn't stay in one piece for long!! Everyone should check out what Alton Brown does with his molds on the episode Deep Space Slime on the food network. The recipes totally rule!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

crap.. I dont think they send to Denmark.. I looked everywhere for one of those last year.


----------

